
Dreamlifter stuck: Boeing cargo jet lands at wrong Wichita airport - sdoering
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/11/21/travel/kansas-cargo-plane-wrong-airport/
======
LammyL
It seems like the media is trying to turn this into a bigger problem by
quoting the 9100 foot minimum runway length for maximum takeoff weight and a
6100 foot runway.

We can't tell if this is a real problem or not because we don't know if it has
any cargo on board. The plane only needs to fly a few miles to the Air Force
base, so draining the fuel tanks may be all that is required to lower the
minimum takeoff distance to below the runway length at this airport.

~~~
projct
It had a 787 fuselage in it.

------
linker3000
..."SatNav and ILS app written in 3 lines of javascript"?

